# [CLOSED] CRAFTING SERVICE (IRONWOOD, STAR CRAFTS, GOLD CRAFTS, SHELL CRAFTS, FLOWER STUFF, ETC)



## love_atlas (May 22, 2020)

Items I can craft:
-Natural square table
-scarecrow
-acoustic guitar
-bonsai shelf
-log decorative shelves
-log wall mounted clock
-log round table
-plain wooden shop sign
-rocking chair
-angled signpost
-destinations signpost
-matryoshka
-cutting board
-unglazed dish set
-tall garden rock
-western-style stone
-stone lion-dog
-pond stone
-iron garden chair/table/bench
-iron hanger stand
-frying pan
-gong
-water pump
-iron wall lamp
-jail bars
-ironwood dresser
-ironwood kitchenette
-ironwood cupboard
-gold bars
-golden gears
-gold screen wall
-gold armor
-succulent plant
-terrarium
-fruit basket
-fruit/mum/tulip/pretty tulip/hyacinth/dark lily wreath
-beekeeper's hive
-honeycomb wall
-tiny library
-wooden bookshelf
-stacked magazines
-magazine rack
-giant teddy bear
-nova light
-crescent moon chair
-moon
-asteroid
-astronaut suit
-rocket
-satellite
-space shuttle
-starry garland
-starry-sky wall
-sci-fi wall
-galaxy flooring
-crewed spaceship
-lunar rover
-star/tree branch/iron/cosmos/windflower/hyacinth/regular wand
-bamboo shoot lamp
-cherry blossom branches
-shell bed/stool
-shell partition
-shell lamp
-shell wreath
-underwater wall
-underwater flooring
-water flooring
-shellfish pochette
-mum cushion
-rose bed
-hyacinth lamp
-pansy table
-flower stand

If you don't have all the materials, ask and I might be able to cover the materials with an alteration of the entry fee price!

I can also customize for you if the option is there!

Price per item varies, anywhere from 1NMT to 5 NMT, or 45k Bells to 200k bells!

Comment for requests or questions : )


----------



## Sid (May 23, 2020)

How much for one of every color hyacinth lamp?


----------



## -Zora- (May 23, 2020)

What would the fee be if I wanted 2 crescent moon chairs but I didn't have the materials?


----------



## love_atlas (May 23, 2020)

covid said:


> How much for one of every color hyacinth lamp?


if you're providing the materials, then it would be 1 nmt each. if you need me to provide materials, it would be 2 nmt each : )

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



-Zora- said:


> What would the fee be if I wanted 2 crescent moon chairs but I didn't have the materials?


the crescent moon chairs would be 7 nmt each.


----------



## Sid (May 23, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> if you're providing the materials, then it would be 1 nmt each. if you need me to provide materials, it would be 2 nmt each : )
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020
> 
> ...



ok, can you craft one of every color? I have all the mats minus three pink hyacinth


----------



## love_atlas (May 23, 2020)

covid said:


> ok, can you craft one of every color? I have all the mats minus three pink hyacinth


the recipe requires 5 purple hyacinths each, and i only have 5 purple hyacinths


----------



## -Zora- (May 23, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> if you're providing the materials, then it would be 1 nmt each. if you need me to provide materials, it would be 2 nmt each : )
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020
> 
> ...


Do you take bells instead?


----------



## love_atlas (May 23, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> the recipe requires 5 purple hyacinths each, and i only have 5 purple hyacinths


would you like me to craft 1?


----------



## Sid (May 23, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> would you like me to craft 1?



I thought there were multiple colors


----------



## love_atlas (May 23, 2020)

-Zora- said:


> Do you take bells instead?


yes, the price would be 250k bells total!


----------



## -Zora- (May 23, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> yes, the price would be 250k bells total!


250k for 2 chairs?


----------



## love_atlas (May 23, 2020)

covid said:


> I thought there were multiple colors


there are multiple colors of hyacinth lamp, (yellow, blue, and purple) but the crafting only takes purple hyacinths, then you have to use the customization kits

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



-Zora- said:


> 250k for 2 chairs?


yes!


----------



## -Zora- (May 23, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> there are multiple colors of hyacinth lamp, (yellow, blue, and purple) but the crafting only takes purple hyacinths, then you have to use the customization kits
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020
> 
> ...


Awesome, would you 500k for 4 chairs?


----------



## love_atlas (May 23, 2020)

-Zora- said:


> Awesome, would you 500k for 4 chairs?


sure!


----------



## -Zora- (May 23, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> sure!


Great! Message me once you're ready!


----------



## Sid (May 23, 2020)

Ok, 

I have mats for -
hyacinth wreath

I have partial mats for 3x hyacinth lamp
(8 purple hyacinth , I'm 7 short) 
i Can give you extra clay maybe to make up for the difference?

i also want all the colors of nova light and a moon
i have 23x star fragments 
1 large star fragment
and 3x Taurus fragment


so with my mats how much NMT will it be? Sorry to be so much trouble


----------



## love_atlas (May 23, 2020)

covid said:


> Ok,
> 
> I have mats for -
> hyacinth wreath
> ...


i'm okay with crafting the hyacinth wreath, however i only have 5 purple hyacinths. i have enough clay. sadly you would only be able to receive 2 hyacinth lamps. there are 7 nova light colors, so you want: 1 hyacinth wreath, 2 hyacinth lamps, 7 nova lights, and a moon? 

you will be providing: 3 white hyacinths, 3 red hyacinths, 3 yellow hyacinths, 5 purple hyacinths, 3 clay, 23 star fragments, and 1 large star fragment

i will be providing: 5 purple hyacinths, 27 star fragments, and 28 customization kits

you're causing no trouble, dont worry. my apologies for replying late!


----------



## Amandaremy10 (May 23, 2020)

I would love four cherry blossom branches, 2 blue nova lights, 2 white nova lights, a blue crescent moon chair, a black rose bed, and galaxy flooring. I don’t have cherry blossoms and I only have 4 star fragments. Could I pay you whatever amount of nook  miles you would like to compensate? Thanks!!


----------



## love_atlas (May 23, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> i'm okay with crafting the hyacinth wreath, however i only have 5 purple hyacinths. i have enough clay. sadly you would only be able to receive 2 hyacinth lamps. there are 7 nova light colors, so you want: 1 hyacinth wreath, 2 hyacinth lamps, 7 nova lights, and a moon?
> 
> you will be providing: 3 white hyacinths, 3 red hyacinths, 3 yellow hyacinths, 5 purple hyacinths, 3 clay, 23 star fragments, and 1 large star fragment
> 
> ...


actually, scratch that! i have obtained a hyacinth lamp : ) i just need 5 purple hyacinths from you and all the other materials you previously listed.


----------



## Sid (May 23, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> actually, scratch that! i have obtained a hyacinth lamp : ) i just need 5 purple hyacinths from you and all the other materials you previously listed.



when is best for you? And let me know how many NMT


----------



## love_atlas (May 23, 2020)

Amandaremy10 said:


> I would love four cherry blossom branches, 2 blue nova lights, 2 white nova lights, a blue crescent moon chair, a black rose bed, and galaxy flooring. I don’t have cherry blossoms and I only have 4 star fragments. Could I pay you whatever amount of nook  miles you would like to compensate? Thanks!!


im sorry! i only have enough cherry blossom petals for 3 cherry blossom branches.

i will be providing 28 star fragments, 2 large star fragment, 24 cherry blossom petals, 4 tree branches, 5 clay, 10 red roses, 5 wood, and 25 customization kits.

you will be bringing 4 star fragments, and 44 NMTs. 

i hope that price is okay for you! : )


----------



## Amandaremy10 (May 23, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> im sorry! i only have enough cherry blossom petals for 3 cherry blossom branches.
> 
> i will be providing 28 star fragments, 2 large star fragment, 24 cherry blossom petals, 4 tree branches, 5 clay, 10 red roses, 5 wood, and 25 customization kits.
> 
> ...


Yes that is great! 3 cherry blossom branches is totally fine  oh and I’m sorry I thought I listed moon but I forgot  is it a possibility to add that on? For a steaper nmt price of course.


----------



## love_atlas (May 23, 2020)

covid said:


> when is best for you? And let me know how many NMT


your price would be 50 NMTs. is that price okay for you?

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



Amandaremy10 said:


> Yes that is great! 3 cherry blossom branches is totally fine  oh and I’m sorry I thought I listed moon but I forgot  is it a possibility to add that on? For a steaper nmt price of course.


yes! the final price with moon included would be 52 NMTs. is that alright with you?


----------



## Amandaremy10 (May 23, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> your price would be 50 NMTs. is that price okay for you?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020
> 
> ...


Yes that works!


----------



## Powerpants (May 24, 2020)

Hi I would like ironwood kitchenette
sci-fi wall,galaxy flooring.  In exchange for bells


----------



## love_atlas (May 24, 2020)

Powerpants said:


> Hi I would like ironwood kitchenette
> sci-fi wall,galaxy flooring.  In exchange for bells


Hi! Would the materials be provided by you or me? 

Ironwood kitchenette: 2 hardwood, 8 iron nugget, 11 wood

Sci-fi wall: 5 star fragments, 1 large star fragment

Galaxy flooring: 5 star fragments, 1 large star fragment

In total materials needed: 2 hardwood, 8 iron nugget, 11 wood, 10 star fragments, 2 large star fragments

The price would be 10 NMT in total without materials and 13 NMT with materials provided by me : )


----------



## Powerpants (May 24, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> Hi! Would the materials be provided by you or me?
> 
> Ironwood kitchenette: 2 hardwood, 8 iron nugget, 11 wood
> 
> ...




Thank you if I can provide 13NMT.  For the items


----------



## love_atlas (May 24, 2020)

Powerpants said:


> Thank you if I can provide 13NMT.  For the items


Oh shoot, I'm so sorry!!! I misread, yes you can definitely pay in bells and not NMT. It would be approximately 800,000 bells!


----------



## Powerpants (May 24, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> Oh shoot, I'm so sorry!!! I misread, yes you can definitely pay in bells and not NMT. It would be approximately 800,000 bells!



Yeah I can pay in bells aswell..

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Powerpants said:


> Yeah I can pay in bells aswell..



Whichever you prefer.. you want NMT/bells or I can provide transfer of your choice


----------



## love_atlas (May 24, 2020)

Powerpants said:


> Yeah I can pay in bells aswell..
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020
> 
> ...


I prefer NMT, but whatever you can pay through is fine by me! : ) i'll dm you


----------



## love_atlas (May 26, 2020)

Shop reopened for business with new crafts!


----------



## Powerpants (May 26, 2020)

How much for rocket and space shuttle.


----------



## love_atlas (May 27, 2020)

Powerpants said:


> How much for rocket and space shuttle.


I apologize for late reply, I hope this hasn't inconvenienced you. 

Rocket would cost about 4 NMT with materials provided by me, or 1 NMT with materials provided by you. Space Shuttle would cost 3 NMT with materials provided by me and 1 NMT if provided by you

Rocket takes up 10 star fragments and 20 iron nuggets, space shuttle takes up 5 star fragments and 10 iron nuggets.


----------



## Powerpants (May 27, 2020)

Ok I will provide you with 7NMT if you can craft me both..


----------



## love_atlas (May 27, 2020)

Powerpants said:


> Ok I will provide you with 7NMT if you can craft me both..


sure! i'll dm you


----------



## Koop (May 27, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> Items I can craft:
> -Natural square table
> -scarecrow
> -acoustic guitar
> ...


I would like you to craft the bamboo shoot wand, I only have one star fragment and 5 Spring Bamboo so I will pay with NMT

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



love_atlas said:


> Items I can craft:
> -Natural square table
> -scarecrow
> -acoustic guitar
> ...




	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



love_atlas said:


> Items I can craft:
> -Natural square table
> -scarecrow
> -acoustic guitar
> ...





love_atlas said:


> Items I can craft:
> -Natural square table
> -scarecrow
> -acoustic guitar
> ...


Hello I would like a regular star wand I only have one star fragment so I will pay you NMTs

(Sorry if there is multiple replies, my wifi is bad so it sometimes posts multiple )


----------



## love_atlas (May 27, 2020)

Koop said:


> I would like you to craft the bamboo shoot wand, I only have one star fragment and 5 Spring Bamboo so I will pay with NMT
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020
> 
> ...



Hi! Don't worry about the multiple replies! I'll dm you for your order. 

The star wand is 1 large star fragment and 3 regular star fragments, so the price would come out to about 3 NMT.


----------



## love_atlas (May 30, 2020)

Updated list!


----------



## Koop (May 31, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> Items I can craft:
> -Natural square table
> -scarecrow
> -acoustic guitar
> ...


Hello! I would like an ironwood cupboard! Could I pay in both NMT and bells?

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



love_atlas said:


> Items I can craft:
> -Natural square table
> -scarecrow
> -acoustic guitar
> ...



Hello again! I would like an ironwood cupboard

Sorry again about the multiple replies


----------



## Juudai (May 31, 2020)

Hello! Will you craft me a rocket? I can provide the materials and can pay in NMT or bells based on your preference!


----------



## love_atlas (May 31, 2020)

Koop said:


> Hello! I would like an ironwood cupboard! Could I pay in both NMT and bells?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020
> 
> ...


hi! the ironwood cupboard would be 4 NMT. an equivalent to 1 NMT in bells is around 70k bells for me, is that okay? is that the only thing you will be purchasing?

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



Juudai said:


> Hello! Will you craft me a rocket? I can provide the materials and can pay in NMT or bells based on your preference!


hello! a rocket would cost 2 NMT. i prefer bells but nmt are okay as well! each NMT would be replaced by about 70k bells. is that the only item you want to purchase? the list has been updated again!


----------



## Juudai (May 31, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> hello! a rocket would cost 2 NMT. i prefer bells but nmt are okay as well! each NMT would be replaced by about 70k bells. is that the only item you want to purchase? the list has been updated again!



Yes, for now! Although I might come back another day for some other items!! You have a good selection!  My mom has been searching far and wide for a rocket, so I'd like to surprise her! And paying in bells sounds great! I can bring you two 99k bell bags!


----------



## love_atlas (May 31, 2020)

Juudai said:


> Yes, for now! Although I might come back another day for some other items!! You have a good selection!  My mom has been searching far and wide for a rocket, so I'd like to surprise her! And paying in bells sounds great! I can bring you two 99k bell bags!


thank you! feel free to come back, ill probably have a bigger list, ill be here! ill dm you


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 1, 2020)

Koop said:


> Hello! I would like an ironwood cupboard! Could I pay in both NMT and bells?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020
> 
> ...


ill be open again in the morning for your order if you still want the ironwood cupboard! i am in PST


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 1, 2020)

Shop's open for the day!


----------



## GanonDwarf2 (Jun 1, 2020)

How much is the ironwood dresser (if it's not taken)


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 2, 2020)

GanonDwarf2 said:


> How much is the ironwood dresser (if it's not taken)


Sorry for the delay! Ironwood dresser would be 2 NMT.


----------



## GanonDwarf2 (Jun 2, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> Sorry for the delay! Ironwood dresser would be 2 NMT.


Ok I have the NMTs and can come and pick up the diy anytime.


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 2, 2020)

GanonDwarf2 said:


> Ok I have the NMTs and can come and pick up the diy anytime.


great! ill dm you


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 2, 2020)

New updated items! Check them out!


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 3, 2020)

Open for business for the day : )


----------



## Koop (Jun 5, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> Items I can craft:
> -Natural square table
> -scarecrow
> -acoustic guitar
> ...



Hi again! Can I buy the bonsai shelf? Thank you for everything you've done for me!


----------



## Bailz (Jun 5, 2020)

if youre still doing this id love to ask for a starry garland! i have the mats, just lemme know your price c: i can pay nmt or igb, whichever is your preference!
i actually found celeste and got the diy, but this is seriously so sweet of you to offer! good luck c:


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 7, 2020)

Bailz said:


> if youre still doing this id love to ask for a starry garland! i have the mats, just lemme know your price c: i can pay nmt or igb, whichever is your preference!
> i actually found celeste and got the diy, but this is seriously so sweet of you to offer! good luck c:


sorry for late reply! thank you for looking at my post, still!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Koop said:


> Hi again! Can I buy the bonsai shelf? Thank you for everything you've done for me!


hi koop! i would love to craft the bonsai shelf, but i do not have the materials for the cherry blossom bonsai, nor do i have the recipe. same for the pine bonsai tree  if you do come across these ingredients and still want me to craft for you, i would be happy to!


----------



## Koop (Jun 7, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> sorry for late reply! thank you for looking at my post, still!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...



Hi! No worries at all! I have all the materials except the pine cones but sadly I do not have the recipes. Once you come across the recipes, I will try my best to get pinecones!


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 7, 2020)

Koop said:


> Hi! No worries at all! I have all the materials except the pine cones but sadly I do not have the recipes. Once you come across the recipes, I will try my best to get pinecones!


sounds like a deal! is there anything else you would like to order?


----------



## Koop (Jun 7, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> sounds like a deal! is there anything else you would like to order?


No nothing else! Could I delay the purchase to tommorow? (Or maybe even later today in your time zone!)


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 8, 2020)

Koop said:


> No nothing else! Could I delay the purchase to tommorow? (Or maybe even later today in your time zone!)


You can order anything at any time as long as this post is still open : )


----------



## seularin (Jun 8, 2020)

how much for 2 shell stools w/o materials :0


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 8, 2020)

seularin said:


> how much for 2 shell stools w/o materials :0


hi! the two shell stools would be 3 NMT! is there anything else you are interested in?


----------



## seularin (Jun 8, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> hi! the two shell stools would be 3 NMT! is there anything else you are interested in?


yep!! unfortunately i don’t have cherry blossoms for the branches :c


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 8, 2020)

seularin said:


> yep!! unfortunately i don’t have cherry blossoms for the branches :c


ah, im sorry : (  ill dm you for the shell stools


----------

